# I drove the 2010 Porsche 911 Turbo in Europe the other day...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I flew to Portugal the other day to drive the latest Turbo from Porsche... I know, I know, it's not a BMW... but I thought you guys would be interested.

Under the rear decklid is an all-new 3.8-liter, direct-injected, all-aluminum engine with .8 bar of boost. It is rated at 500 hp. With AWD and a PDK, it will shoot to 60 mph quicker than any roadgoing car Porsche has ever sold.

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/11/02/2010-porsche-911-turbo-first-drive/










- Mike


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Luuuuuucky!!!!!!


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats a fine car. I don't know if I could justify spending 50 grand more for a new PDK turbo, over the deals on the 07-09 turbos that are available. Somehow I think I will still have a huge **** eating grin in a car that hits 60 in 3.8 seconds vs 3.2.
-Getz


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

getz said:


> Thats a fine car. I don't know if I could justify spending 50 grand more for a new PDK turbo, over the deals on the 07-09 turbos that are available. Somehow I think I will still have a huge **** eating grin in a car that hits 60 in 3.8 seconds vs 3.2.
> -Getz


I hear you. One of those "slow" D) 996 Turbo models can be had for about $50,000 these days (a friend just bought a '04 996 Turbo Cab with X50 for $57,000). Few can tell the difference seat-of-the pants.

- Mike


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to say a 997 is worth the premium over a 996 on looks alone, but what do I know... no doubt that car is sick, shame about that particular color, though


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

(more) pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> (more) pics or it didn't happen...


There is a whole gallery of pics I shot here:

http://www.autoblog.com/gallery/2010-porsche-911-turbo-first-drive

Here is one of the pics I took, and the same pic with me in it below (funny thing, I forgot to shut the door all the way on the silver car... notice the gap and the interior light reflecting off the steering wheel? Awrg!):


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

1985mb said:


> I want to say a 997 is worth the premium over a 996 on looks alone, but what do I know... no doubt that car is sick, shame about that particular color, though


The 997 is a much better car, but the 996 is 50 percent (or less) the cost...

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

getz said:


> Thats a fine car. I don't know if I could justify spending 50 grand more for a new PDK turbo, over the deals on the 07-09 turbos that are available. Somehow I think I will still have a huge **** eating grin in a car that hits 60 in 3.8 seconds vs 3.2.
> -Getz


Yes, you know you want one. 

If you want to read a heated debate about the 997.1 TT vs. the 997.2 TT:yikes:

http://forums.rennlist.com/rennforu...he-bad-news-piles-up-about-the-new-turbo.html


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

vexed said:


> Yes, you know you want one.
> 
> If you want to read a heated debate about the 997.1 TT vs. the 997.2 TT:yikes:
> 
> http://forums.rennlist.com/rennforu...he-bad-news-piles-up-about-the-new-turbo.html


I don't have enough money to be swayed towards the 997.2 although the upgrades to the 997.2 are very substantial. My debate was 997.2 C4S with PDK, vs 997 TT. Even with PDK the C4S still loses out in a big way on top end, although, honestly, when would I ever really need to flex that kind of muscle.
-Getz


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

getz said:


> I don't have enough money to be swayed towards the 997.2 although the upgrades to the 997.2 are very substantial. My debate was 997.2 C4S with PDK, vs 997 TT. Even with PDK the C4S still loses out in a big way on top end, although, honestly, when would I ever really need to flex that kind of muscle.
> -Getz


I'm with you. The GT3 is still a much better driving machine for the enthusiast than the Turbo, and I would argue the C2S and C4S are as well. You cannot justify the Turbo in the States... so much capability with so few places to use it.

- Mike


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Emission said:


> I'm with you. The GT3 is still a much better driving machine for the enthusiast than the Turbo, and I would argue the C2S and C4S are as well. You cannot justify the Turbo in the States... so much capability with so few places to use it.
> 
> - Mike


Living in the NW, the AWD is a nice plus for me. My wife hated riding in the MCoupe, and my concern with the GT3 is that all that weight savings would make it a jarring proposition for road trips. Something about that massive amount of torque I find appealing, and living somewhat in the sticks I can actually stretch the car a bit as well.
-Getz


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

getz said:


> Living in the NW, the AWD is a nice plus for me. My wife hated riding in the MCoupe, and my concern with the GT3 is that all that weight savings would make it a jarring proposition for road trips. Something about that massive amount of torque I find appealing, and living somewhat in the sticks I can actually stretch the car a bit as well.
> -Getz


I've spent a ton of time in a 997 GT3 (my good friend lends me his all the time). It really doesn't have a lot of torque (compared to most modern sports cars, including my 335i) as it prefers to scream at higher engine revolutions like the old Integra GS-R models. Unless you drive it hard, it doesn't feel like a 4 second car. In addition, there is no back seat, the sound insulation is minimal (tons of road noise), and the suspension harsh. For a weekend toy, or a track rat, it is a blast. However, I've taken two hour road trips in it and you feel exhausted when you arrive (yeah, it is like having sex for two hours straight). 

- Mike


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Emission said:


> I've spent a ton of time in a 997 GT3 (my good friend lends me his all the time). It really doesn't have a lot of torque (compared to most modern sports cars, including my 335i) as it prefers to scream at higher engine revolutions like the old Integra GS-R models. Unless you drive it hard, it doesn't feel like a 4 second car. In addition, there is no back seat, the sound insulation is minimal (tons of road noise), and the suspension harsh. For a weekend toy, or a track rat, it is a blast. However, I've taken two hour road trips in it and you feel exhausted when you arrive (*yeah, it is like having sex for two hours straight)*.
> 
> - Mike


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

niiiiiiiccccce. i particularly like the turbo side sticker.

so which used 911 cab (yes, cab, i'm not hard-core) would you porschephiles recommend to some guy looking to spend no more than $50k and why?


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

A 997 911 C2.
-Getz


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

getz said:


> A 997 911 C2.
> -Getz


thx. any particular reason why? any particular year(s) i should look for and/or avoid in my research?


----------



## rosskey711 (Jun 2, 2009)

That first pic is nice, but is ruined by those parking sensors.. i think those are so lame on a high performance car..


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

hts said:


> niiiiiiiccccce. i particularly like the turbo side sticker.
> 
> so which used 911 cab (yes, cab, i'm not hard-core) would you porschephiles recommend to some guy looking to spend no more than $50k and why?


Go for a 997 platform (2006+) 911. Your options will be the base Carrera ("C2" - 2 standing for the no. of wheels driven, i.e. 2WD i.e. RWD), followed by the C2S (S version being slightly quicker) and the AWD equivalent C4, C4S.

In your price range you might be able to squeeze in a C2S or a C4 cab depending on your preference


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

For a pure weekend drivers car the C2 is a better pick than the C4. Also, the 3.6 L motor seems to rev more freely than the 3.8L, and provide very respectable performance as well. If you can find one without nav, and silly add ons, you can get a fairly pure example of a great driving 997. There are great deals abound on the non S variants of the current 997, and even on the 997.2s which with the new DI provide performance on par with the previous S versions.
-Getz


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm in the same realm as hts. Looking at my first P-car in the next couple of months. $50K-$60K. 
Thanks for all the info Getz. It's been very helpful.


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

And of course Mike (Emission), your insight is always very valuable.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

hts said:


> thx. any particular reason why? any particular year(s) i should look for and/or avoid in my research?


This would fit your specs
http://www.rockville-porsche.com/us...sche-911/f2a2d1c94046381e000c7f06e60e0220.htm

Avoid the first year which was 2005

The one I posted is not CPO which is worth having.
Getz is right a 997.1 C2 cab would be more than enough car.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

seriously, Mike. I love cars. I love to write. I love to take pix. GIMME YOUR FUGGING JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

hts said:


> thx. any particular reason why? any particular year(s) i should look for and/or avoid in my research?


Here is a steal on a well equipped car.

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/automobiles-sale/189209-fs-2005-porsche-c2-s.html


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

I appreciate everybody's info on the P-Cars. I know there is a few of us that really find it useful. This leads me to a question. Is there a Porsche forum that anybody could recommend? I've searched the internet, but NOTHING compared to the 'Fest. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Rennlist?


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

A part of me still really wants a 993 Turbo. I can rationalize it by the fact that the car is unlikely to depreciate much further given the cult following. The counter argument is that I would be scared to drive the **** out of it.... racking up miles, etc. I want one of these cars so I can really drive it.
-Getz


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

MikeCoupe said:


> I appreciate everybody's info on the P-Cars. I know there is a few of us that really find it useful. This leads me to a question. Is there a Porsche forum that anybody could recommend? I've searched the internet, but NOTHING compared to the 'Fest.
> 
> Thanks guys.


rennlist and 6speedonline. Rennlist is bit more serious


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

vexed said:


> rennlist and 6speedonline. Rennlist is bit more serious


Thanks Vexed.


----------

